# [OFF] Visioconférence sous Linux... et Windows !

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir comment faire de la vision conf, aec des Linux et des Windows. Niveau archi reseau, c'est pour faire de la vision à l'intérieur de mon intranet (tout est chez moi), mais aussi si qqu'un le veut, il vient depuis Internet (exemple pas du tout au hasard : ma belle-mère pour discuter avec mes gamins), que ce soit depuis un Linux ou sous Windows.

Vu que mon serveur/routeur/firewall est une gentoobox, pas de pb si il faut éventuellement monter un serveur.

Je rêve ou tout ça c'est possible ?

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ça dépend ce que tu entends par visioconf, tu veux faire du 1 à 1, du 1 à plusieurs voir plusieurs à plusieurs?

Pour du 1 à 1 il y a ekiga, openwengo (qui a du changer de nom il y a peu) et même l'infâme msn... Les solutions habituelles quoi.

Après peut-être qu'ekiga fait du plusieurs à plusieurs, mais je sais pas si il tourne au poil sous zin.

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour du 1 à 1 il y a ekiga, openwengo (qui a du changer de nom il y a peu) et même l'infâme msn... Les solutions habituelles quoi.

 

Et en attendant un peu, la prochaine version de Jingle intégrera le support de la vidéo (dés que la XEP sera finalisée), ce qui permettra la videoconf par Jabber  :Wink:  Avec un codec theora et tout en plus, ça sent bon  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> ça sent bon 

 

Oui depuis le temps qu'on l'attends ^^

----------

## Temet

Clair, ça fait combien d'années qu'on nous la promet?

----------

## VikingB

Je viens d'utiliser la dernière version Linux du non-libre-et-donc-infâme Skype, qui permet la vidéo, et ai testé avec des potes sous Win et sous MacOSX. Cela fonctionne bien . Par contre pour deux personnes situées derrière le même routeur cela ne fonctionne pas .

----------

## El_Goretto

Je fais tout ce que je peux pour utiliser wengo et le faire utiliser par mes proches, mais il est vraiment naze côté gestion de la webcam, ça bug super souvent.

Mais un jour, j'y arriverai...

Côté stabilité, aMSN supporte très facilement les webcam, c'est un vrai plaisir (indépendamment de la qualité du support video du réseau).

----------

## gbetous

Bon, je vais jeter un oeil sur ekiga.

Sinon ce sera skype ou aMSN   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dapsaille

Amsn .. j'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner le son avec les videos :/

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

pour le son qui ne fonctionne pas avec la webcam sous amsn c'est normal, amsn n'a pas encore le support audio, seulement les clips audio, mais pas l'audio en soit...(j'entends par là, de communiquer comme au telephone avec son correspondant)

J'espère que l'on verra cette fonctionnalité là un jour, car c'est assez embêtant...

il me semble (je ne sais plus, depuis le temps que je ne l'ai pas utilisé, je me souviens plus si ça le gèrait ou pas) que Mercury supporte l'audio.

Mais le problème de mercury, c'est que c'est du java (donc lourd...très lourd...trop lourd pour moi) et pas libre  :Sad: 

À quand un client msn digne de ce nom ayant les fonctionnalités primaires (visio conf notamment) ?

<3615 mavie>J'aime bien jabber, mais je parle d'msn car 99% de mes contactes sont sur msn....</3615 mavie>

Note: Pour la réclame du client msn, ne me dite pas de le coder hein   :Wink:   je n'ai pas les compétences pour.....

----------

## VikingB

Quelqu'un a déjà essayé Gizmo ? :

http://gizmo5.com/intl/fr/index.html

----------

## geekounet

Sinon pour l'audio, t'as la voip par Jingle, qui fonctionne avec GTalk, Kopete, et les versions de dev de Gajim et Psi  :Wink:  Et un gros avantage sur MSN, c'est que ça traverse les NAT sans problème, et avec une très bonne qualité de son.

----------

## VikingB

Il y a aussi certaines compatibilités entre Ekiga et d'autres . Un bon tableau ici :

http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Which_programs_work_with_Ekiga_%3F

----------

## Magic Banana

Skype et Gizmo sapucèpalibre.

En plus des traditionnels Ekiga et WengoPhone, tu peux regarder du côté de SIP Communicator (qui supporte aussi le protocole Jabber) ou même de Jabbin (uniquement Jabber) et revenir nous dire ce qu'ils valent.  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Amsn .. j'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner le son avec les videos :/

 

c'est vrai que maintenant que tu le dis, j'en ai jamais eu non plus   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, en passant, je vous rappelle que Ekiga, ça tourne pas sur un Ouinouin.. (me demandait pourquoi il était pas dans ma shortlist, lui  :Smile: ).

----------

## dapsaille

Enfin bref .... je veux un client type msn avec son et vidéo (ou alors changer d'amis et de famille ) ^^

EDIT= je veux je veux c'est de l'humour hein ^^

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Clair, ça fait combien d'années qu'on nous la promet?

 

Ca va faire 2 ans si je ne dis pas de bêtises, sauf que là, tout est défini pour que ça fonctionne, surtout si on regarde là => http://www.xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0180.html

Maintenant on a le protocle de transport (RTP) qui sera utilisé, la manière de l'utiliser, les différentes options, le codec "conseiller", etc.

Quand je lis cette spec, je me dis que la seule chose qui manque c'est l'implémentation, je me demande pourquoi c'est si long...

Et puis surtout, les choix qu'ils ont fait, ça va faciliter le dev, car RTP est archi connu et utilisé depuis de longues années avec h323 (et h323 il y en a partout, notamment chez les grands FAI dont un qui a le même nom qu'un agrume connu  :Smile:  ).

Tout n'est pas parfait mais au moins son implémentation pourrait débuter, sous forme de draft au moins, certains ne se gênent pas pour faire ce genre de choses...

Et puis le genre de remarques suivantes indique qu'on est vraiment très très proche de la fin :

 *Quote:*   

> NOTICE: This document is currently within Last Call or under consideration by the XMPP Council for advancement to the next stage in the XSF standards process.

 

Encore un petit effort et un rêve se réalisera   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et puis surtout, les choix qu'ils ont fait, ça va faciliter le dev, car RTP est archi connu et utilisé depuis de longues années avec h323 (et h323 il y en a partout, notamment chez les grands FAI dont un qui a le même nom qu'un agrume connu  ).
> 
> 

 

Citron   :Exclamation: 

 Et Gtalk ? je connais pas mais bon ...

----------

## billiob

[Pub]

Les heureux utilisateurs de la version SVN d'aMSN auront peut-être remarqué qu'il est maintenant possible d'utiliser les appels SIP. 

Pour cela, il faut farsight comme expliqué là : http://amsn-project.net/wiki/Farsight (y a pas d'ebuilds pour tout, mais ils s'écrivent tout seul. Si besoin, je passerai les miens bien immondes)

Il faut se connecter sur msnp15 : dans le status_log (qui s'ouvre avec Ctrl+s sur la liste de contacts), il faut mettre : 

```
::config::setKey protocol 15
```

 puis se reconnecter. Il faut ensuite placer : 

```
source sip.tcl
```

Puis commencer à chatter avec quelqu'un, et dans le menu Actions, il y a "Start Audio Call ...". 

De plus, grâce au GSoC, aMSN aura une vraie belle lib pour gérer les flux audio pour remplacer le défunt snack.

Et le support des conversations audio-vidéo est en cours : on peux recevoir, mais pas envoyer les images (l'encodeur wmv3 n'est pas fini) pour le moment.

[/Pub]

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

> Billiob, ça m'intéresse grandement ça   :Razz: 

Je n'utilise pas la version svn pour le moment, mais en tous cas, ça promet   :Shocked:   !

Je veux bien tes ebuilds  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *billiob wrote:*   

> [Pub]
> 
> Les heureux utilisateurs de la version SVN d'aMSN auront peut-être remarqué qu'il est maintenant possible d'utiliser les appels SIP. 
> 
> Pour cela, il faut farsight comme expliqué là : http://amsn-project.net/wiki/Farsight (y a pas d'ebuilds pour tout, mais ils s'écrivent tout seul. Si besoin, je passerai les miens bien immondes)
> ...

 

Wahouuu ca sens la good news ca ^^ Aller accrochez vous et merci pour votre boulot   :Wink: 

----------

## billiob

J'ai mis mes ebuilds là : http://billiob.free.fr/amsn/amsn-overlay.tar.bz2. Faut pas mal « détilder » par contre.

En espèrant que ça fonctionne comme prévu pour vous.

----------

## bouleetbil

salut,

Sinon y a aussi http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ mais pas essayé encore  :Laughing: 

[edit]

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149739

[/edit]

----------

## VikingB

 *Quote:*   

> Tiens, en passant, je vous rappelle que Ekiga, ça tourne pas sur un Ouinouin..

 

Euh : 

http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Windows_Users

(A ne pas confondre avec la news déposée le premier Avril sur le site :  http://www.ekiga.org/  :Smile:  )

----------

## jerep6

J'ai vu cette news sur pcinpact, ça pourrait peut être convenir (ou pas). VLVC

 *Quote:*   

> Des étudiants de l’école Epitech ont démarré en 2003 un projet visant à donner à VLC des capacités de vidéoconférence, c’est-à-dire la possibilité de parler à plusieurs, avec l’image et le son. Ce projet a été repris ensuite en 2005 et s’appelle VLVC, pour VideoLan VideoConference.

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Yep VLVC me fait bien envie depuis (videoconf à plusieurs), mais pas d'ebuild sur bugzilla... erf... crise de fénéite aigüe là...

----------

## DuF

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   
> 
> Et puis surtout, les choix qu'ils ont fait, ça va faciliter le dev, car RTP est archi connu et utilisé depuis de longues années avec h323 (et h323 il y en a partout, notamment chez les grands FAI dont un qui a le même nom qu'un agrume connu  ).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bah en fait, ce dont je parle c'est ce qui sert de norme à jabber et donc par extension à Gtalk, car jingle dont il est question est utilisé par Gtalk...

----------

